# vista update won't update



## toddhebert (Apr 3, 2006)

I recieved my new dell inspirion 1520 today and went to install msn live messenger, it came up wiht an error, so when I checked this out it indicated I needed to do a vista update check which using the simple do a vista update button under the start button. I went to do the update and when it went to check the website for the update it came back wiht an error code of 8000FFFF, I also tried going directly to the webiste rather than through the start button and the same thing occurs. I feel my messenger issues are related to my not being able ot update. I can find no listing of an error code 8000FFFF anywhere and most of the live update support sites only list issues when the update is actually connecting to the website for updates. I am using McAfee Security Centre and thought maybe my firewall was stopping it but I do not think that is the case. Any help anyone can provide would be very much appreciated.


----------



## cullism (Mar 13, 2005)

I have the same problem so maybe the same solution will apply.

Windows advises me that there are new updates available. I click the box and Windows Updates looks for updates. After five minutes or so I am notified that "Windows Could Not Search For New Updates". The code is 80070002. I have clicked the help link and followed the instructions which are supposed to solve this problem but it won't go away.

I have Zone Alarm firewall, do I need to set an exception to allow Windows Update to work? If so, what should I enter as the exception?

Further to a previous post, System Restore still does'nt work though I was able to activate Lenovo Care's restore function success fully (that's when Windows Update stopped working).

Help!


----------



## toddhebert (Apr 3, 2006)

Mine does not even appear to make it to the website, the vista update window comes up and that is where the error is shown. I do not believe I have made it to the update site to even tell me if there are updates. I am considering a full system restore and try again. I have installed only office 2007 and mailwasher pro and moved some of my work related files over but other then that no other installs, my worry is if I do that and it still doesn;t update.


----------



## DellCA (Nov 15, 2006)

This is John at Dell headquarters.

I looked around for a solution to the problem, and found this MS KB article:

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=910336

Has anyone given this a shot?

John
Dell Customer Advocate


----------



## myspurs (Sep 5, 2007)

I keep getting vista updated I.E. KB938194
I download it
I restart my computer & it wont install expt to say you have new updates
this has been going on for a week now

any suggestions?


----------

